# Team Machine SLR01 vs Race Machine RM01



## bassethound

Greetings,

Can anyone speak to what you get for the extra $1000 when you opt for the Team Machine?
Aside from 140 less grams what else am I getting for the extra grand. 
Right now I'm tempted to put the money towards a good set of wheels.

thoughts?
M


----------



## looigi

I have an SLR01 and believe it has a more supple ride, but perhaps the biggest factor is the added cachet of it being the current ride of choice of the pro team, certainly for the spring classics so far. Seems they haven't yet fully embraced the Impec.

Check that weight difference too. It may be more than that when you include the seatpost and fork.

Edit: Yeah...it doesn't look like there is much of a diff weight-wise even with the forks and seatpost.

Both have proprietary seatposts due to shape, but the SLR01 of course comes with the elastomer locking Streampost... for what that's worth.


----------



## haydos

Streampost on the SLR weight is about 100g more than the standard post on the RM. That almost balances out the frame weight. The forks are the same except for the top type of carbon weave, 1k for the SLR and 3k for the RM.

It depends on the type of rider you are as to which bike suits.

IMO:

Sprinter/Bigger guy - RM01, Stage racer/lighter guy SLR01.

The SLR is made to be as stiff as you need for a stage race bike whilst having optimum comfort, where as the RM is designed for stiffness as the absolute focus.

Me, I went a RM01 with 303's...


----------



## JMM

Another difference is the SLR01 having TCC seat-stays. So I guess the SLR01 is a bit more comfortable. 
Haven't ridden one of them to verify that theses, because no BMC Dealer is in my Area. 

Will ride at least the RM01 in near future because I'm currently deciding between it and the SL01.


----------



## looigi

CC has a sale on pre-built SLR01 Force bikes right now...~$4500 I think.


----------

